# Awaiting CO For 489 Regional State Sponsored Visa



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

This Thread is Intended for the 489 State Sponsored Applicants waiting for case officers


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

waiting for CO too
applied on 1oct 
visa 489
Code:263111
State Sponsored: South Australia


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> waiting for CO too
> applied on 1oct
> visa 489
> Code:263111
> State Sponsored: South Australia


 immi prioritise 489 state sponsored applicants ..you should have been allocated a CO by now..their site says CO will be allocated within 5 weeks and the case will be finalised within 6 months..hope you get your CO soon... :yo:


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Hi,
> Can u plz let me know for which region u had applied for?
> i had applied for ORANA and got ack from them and then posted all the required docs as per the mail.
> am not sure whats d further procedure .
> can u help me in this regard?


its with southern inland...


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

fanofneymar said:


> immi prioritise 489 state sponsored applicants ..you should have been allocated a CO by now..their site says CO will be allocated within 5 weeks and the case will be finalised within 6 months..hope you get your CO soon... :yo:


N. A
Yeah that's what I know of also just waiting for the CO have uploaded all my files also 
Let's hope for the best .

Thanks


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> N. A
> Yeah that's what I know of also just waiting for the CO have uploaded all my files also
> Let's hope for the best .
> 
> Thanks


what is the status of your uploaded documents??? does it say required or received or met??
its been 6 days my uploaded documents status turned from required to received..but haven't got a CO yet..


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well its received did the medical n it says now their is no medical test required for me.so I guess the medical is good just need yow wait the CO to allocate.


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well its received did the medical n it says now their is no medical test required for me.so I guess the medical is good just need yow wait the CO to allocate.


----------



## Sakora (Apr 12, 2013)

*Orana 489 NSW*

Hi

anybody got recently confirmation of NSW regional 489 of ICT occupation??

I sent documents but I still dont get any reply:help:

is ther any one


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sakora said:


> Hi
> 
> anybody got recently confirmation of NSW regional 489 of ICT occupation??
> 
> ...


Yes i got Ack No from Orana....


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Hi,
When did u sent d docs?
I had sent on 28th but no reply yet.


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Yes i got Ack No from Orana....


Hi when did u send your doc to RDA ORANA with payment?

I sent doc(SYS Admin) on 10 oct to orana did not received Acknowledgement from them 
thanks
navm


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thnx


----------



## Sakora (Apr 12, 2013)

To navm

didnt u get any ack or document confirmation??

amrik>> wen u recieved confirmton?


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Sakora said:


> To navm
> 
> didnt u get any ack or document confirmation??
> 
> amrik>> wen u recieved confirmton?



Hi Sakora

I didn't get any ack or doc confirmation . what about u? did u get any ack after sending doc by post

Regards
navm


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Hi,
> When did u sent d docs?
> I had sent on 28th but no reply yet.


Hi...i think u applied for 489 fs, then y u need to sent docs to RDA?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> Well its received did the medical n it says now their is no medical test required for me.so I guess the medical is good just need yow wait the CO to allocate.


Please let us know when you get your CO assigned..good luck


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sure bro I'm checking daily n uploaded the PCC n medical also .btw from where r u n which state you applied for n when u lodged ur application


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> Sure bro I'm checking daily n uploaded the PCC n medical also .btw from where r u n which state you applied for n when u lodged ur application


I am from bangladesh. Finished 3 yrs Bachelor of Accounting from aus.came back to bangladesh..now got invitation from southern inland ..i probably will stay in queanbeyan..
Lodged application on the 6th october..

I am also worried about 5 points which i claimed for australian study cause its been 3 yrs i completed the degree..


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I had posted all d docs with payment on 28th oct . But till now I haven't got any acknowledgement ? Can you plz let me how long it took for you to reach till applying for visa with clear time slots ?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys

I got email about refusal of RCB SI SRS..


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got email about refusal of RCB SI SRS..




that's bad news jayptl , did they refuse after submitting Doc and payment ?

regards
navm


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi...i think u applied for 489 fs, then y u need to sent docs to RDA?


Hi I had applied for 489fs but as I didn't get any invitation then I had applied for 489 orana SRS.so sent docs to rda & waiting for the ack


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> Well its received did the medical n it says now their is no medical test required for me.so I guess the medical is good just need yow wait the CO to allocate.


Hi..just a while ago i got my CO allocated Alhamdulillah ... . Good luck to you


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

So professional of you to inform,
Can I know how you knew is their a email send by diac or what because still no email and status :still in progress.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

navm said:


> Hi Sakora
> 
> I didn't get any ack or doc confirmation . what about u? did u get any ack after sending doc by post
> 
> ...


I really apologies for late reply. I was busy in job. I send documents on 10 Oct and got ACK on 8 Nov. Yesterday(11Nov) I got approval from Orana
Please let me know if you need any other information..Thank u


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> Hi..just a while ago i got my CO allocated Alhamdulillah ... . Good luck to you



Gud to hear fanofneymar

can u plz help me with time taken to get approve sponsorship frm RDA after submitting DOCs with payment.

regards
navm


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> I really apologies for late reply. I was busy in job. I send documents on 10 Oct and got ACK on 8 Nov. Yesterday(11Nov) I got approval from Orana
> Please let me know if you need any other information..Thank u


Gud to hear Amrik..

Thanks a lot for kind information.
I will keep my details update..(waiting for approval SRS frm RDA Orana) 

kind regards
navm


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

navm and amrik applied on same day..

so hopefully navm get reply soon....

gud luk navm


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> navm and amrik applied on same day..
> 
> so hopefully navm get reply soon....
> 
> gud luk navm


Oh yea, We applied same day. Soon you are going to get approval....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Hi I had applied for 489fs but as I didn't get any invitation then I had applied for 489 orana SRS.so sent docs to rda & waiting for the ack


How much points you claimed ? And when did you lodge your eoi.? What is your occupation code.?
This detail must be in your signature but I am browsing from my mobile so can not access...


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> How much points you claimed ? And when did you lodge your eoi.? What is your occupation code.?
> This detail must be in your signature but I am browsing from my mobile so can not access...


Will update at night.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> How much points you claimed ? And when did you lodge your eoi.? What is your occupation code.?
> This detail must be in your signature but I am browsing from my mobile so can not access...


EOI Update 23/08/2013, Point 60 (include 10 point) Systems Administrator - 262113


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> So professional of you to inform,
> Can I know how you knew is their a email send by diac or what because still no email and status :still in progress.


You will receive an email..there they ll request you addtional documents required ..and the name of the CO with corresponding email address..


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Thanks for the info. I had posted all d docs with payment on 28th oct . But till now I haven't got any acknowledgement ? Can you plz let me how long it took for you to reach till applying for visa with clear time slots ?


if you have applied for family sponsored 489 provisional visa you don't need to send documents to anyone..you only send documents to Regional Development NSW offices when you are seeking sponsorship from Regional State...i don't know why did you and who told you to send money..!!!!


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

navm said:


> Gud to hear fanofneymar
> 
> can u plz help me with time taken to get approve sponsorship frm RDA after submitting DOCs with payment.
> 
> ...


pls see my signature


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> if you have applied for family sponsored 489 provisional visa you don't need to send documents to anyone..you only send documents to Regional Development NSW offices when you are seeking sponsorship from Regional State...i don't know why did you and who told you to send money..!!!!


I think you didn't get what I was told earlier....Here i can give you clear picture..
ANZSCO :261313,
Points: 50 (Seeking for 10pts sponsorship)so applied for both 489 Family & SRS sponsorship . just took a chance


Actually i have 50 points ,so first i had applied for 489 family sponsorship ,but i haven't received any invitation or response .

Meanwhile I had seen RDA ORANA sponsorship ad,So applied for this too.I mean again applied for RDA ORana SRS , then they asked me to send full application(docs with payment),so i did.now am waiting for the Invitation.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> How much points you claimed ? And when did you lodge your eoi.? What is your occupation code.?
> This detail must be in your signature but I am browsing from my mobile so can not access...


489 Family Sponsorship
EOI 19/07/2013, Point 60 (including 10 point) Software Engineer - 261313

489 Orana Regional Sponsorship
EOI 28/10/2013, Point 60 (including 10 point) Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

sowmy said:


> 489 Family Sponsorship
> EOI 19/07/2013, Point 60 (including 10 point) Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 489 Orana Regional Sponsorship
> EOI 28/10/2013, Point 60 (including 10 point) Software Engineer - 261313


Sorry i missed your earlier post..good luck


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> Sorry i missed your earlier post..good luck


It's ok. Applied both bcz am expecting that atleast one will invite me & get grant atleast by feb.


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> EOI Update 23/08/2013, Point 60 (include 10 point) Systems Administrator - 262113


Dear Amrik, 

did you show work experience as Systems Admin. to RDA Orana

(I do not have work experience as system Admin)

kind regards
navm


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys

I got ack today from RDA orana


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got ack today from RDA orana


Wowww congrats jay ....


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got ack today from RDA orana


Finally you got it..good luck with rest of the process..


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Thnx somy and feny

howmuch time takes after loding 489 visa? for approval


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Thnx somy and feny
> 
> howmuch time takes after loding 489 visa? for approval


Now Happy.................:hug:


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

navm said:


> Dear Amrik,
> 
> did you show work experience as Systems Admin. to RDA Orana
> 
> ...


Hi Navm,
I dont have IT experience. Dont worry. My 2 friends got Approval today. Just wait..U surely will get approval...


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got ack today from RDA orana


Gud on u Jayptl...

did u get any reference no from orana
(iam still waiting for ack of my doc)

any way congratzs 

regards
navm


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Hi Navm,
> I dont have IT experience. Dont worry. My 2 friends got Approval today. Just wait..U surely will get approval...


Thank Amrik..
I will update my progress of application

regards
navm


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm a newbie to this forum. Means this is my first post with you all, but i've been reading through all of yours valuable information for sometime. Thanks for all of you.

@ Amrik and Jayptl
I too got the Orana 489 acknowledgement today (13th Nov.). I paid and posted them my docs on 15th Oct. The subject of my acknowledgement was RECEIPT OF APPLICATION SRS 489 VISA NOMINATION saying that they have received my application in their office. Is this the acknowledgement what you all talk about. But i didn't get a reference no. with it. However i was given one when i wanted to pay via online. But even that was not included in the acknowledgement i got today. Pls clear me if i'm wrong. Is this the correct acknowledgement that you all got?   

They also say "The current waiting time for processing is 6 weeks. RDA Orana will be closed over the Christmas holidays. If you have not been advised by us that your application has been processed and been given your RDA reference number by the 24 December, we will recommence processing on 6 January."
This is not clear enough to me. can someone kindly explain this to me. :help: :help: :help:

Many thanks in advance


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

navm

no ididnt get any ack no.. they may send soon..


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

zonfishy said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a newbie to this forum. Means this is my first post with you all, but i've been reading through all of yours valuable information for sometime. Thanks for all of you.
> 
> @ Amrik and Jayptl
> ...


Ack and approval is two different thing...they sent you letter of ack that means they are telling you that they have received your payment and documents ..if its granted you ll receive an invitation letter..


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hii 
I got invitation for 489 visa.....


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Hii
> I got invitation for 489 visa.....


Congrates .. Amrik


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

congrats amrik...

its too fast than expectation.. buddy


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> congrats amrik...
> 
> its too fast than expectation.. buddy


Thanks dear, Even I am very surprised. 
thanks guys for support. Now, I am thinking they are sending invitation after three days when we get approval.
My 1 other friend got invitation tooo


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Thanks dear, Even I am very surprised.
> thanks guys for support. Now, I am thinking they are sending invitation after three days when we get approval.
> My 1 other friend got invitation tooo


Hi Amrik..

gud to hear..

how much time takes to get Approval after getting Acknowledge?
(my case still waiting for Ack..)

regards
navm


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

navm said:


> Hi Amrik..
> 
> gud to hear..
> 
> ...


After approval 2 days


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi

any any update about ack no?? today


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hii all,
Could you plz give me idea once we get 489 visa. Then what is timeline to move orana?
Plz reply


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Hii all,
> Could you plz give me idea once we get 489 visa. Then what is timeline to move orana?
> Plz reply


If you are outside Australia, you will be given specific date to enter Australia. When you will enter to regional part, you have to register your details to RDA. 

When you register yourself, that will be effective start date and after that two years, you will be eligible for PR visa. 

This is just my idea. 

Good luck
Akshay


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> If you are outside Australia, you will be given specific date to enter Australia. When you will enter to regional part, you have to register your details to RDA.
> 
> When you register yourself, that will be effective start date and after that two years, you will be eligible for PR visa.
> 
> ...


Thank you Akshay,
I am in Australia on 485 visa. What about me?


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Thank you Akshay,
> I am in Australia on 485 visa. What about me?


Hi Amrik,
can you plz update ur signature ? so that everyone will get to know about the timeframes....

Regards,
Sowmy


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

can somebody plz provide the timeframe for each level in RDA ORana 489?
i mean how long it takes to get
1.acknowledgement after posting all docs with payment?
2.Ack no after getting the ACk?
3.Approval after receiving the Ack no?
4.Invite after approval?

correct me if am wrong about the phases in 489 ORANA application


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Thank you Akshay,
> I am in Australia on 485 visa. What about me?


What is your visa status now.?
If you are granted 489 visa ,then your VEVO will specify all details.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks buddy


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all,

If one gets granted 489 visa, I understand the person can extend it to PR after some years(is it one year or 2, please clarify?) of employment right!? But does this employment during such time needs to be relevant to his/her ANZSCO or one can apply for PR even with any odd job in hand!?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If one gets granted 489 visa, I understand the person can extend it to PR after some years(is it one year or 2, please clarify?) of employment right!? But does this employment during such time needs to be relevant to his/her ANZSCO or one can apply for PR even with any odd job in hand!?


Its 1 yr employmeny 2 yrs residence ..can be any job...includes kitchen hand  as long as you work 38 hrs..this can be met by more than 2 jobs


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

fanofneymar said:


> Its 1 yr employmeny 2 yrs residence ..can be any job...includes kitchen hand  as long as you work 38 hrs..this can be met by more than 2 jobs


Thanks! 

Now, the occupation I want to apply for is only on South Australian Migration Website under their SNOL - State Nominated Occupational List for 190 visas I believe.

They don't have a skilled regional occupational list as such, so can I still apply for 489 if they my occupation exist on their 190 list!?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> Its 1 yr employmeny 2 yrs residence ..can be any job...includes kitchen hand  as long as you work 38 hrs..this can be met by more than 2 jobs


You must have enough documents to prove your total work you done on total 12 months out of 24 months...and show documents to prove residence in regional designated area.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

2 yr stay in village and 1 yr any type of work.....


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi..

If I get 489 regional sponsor visa(489 SRS) from Orana nsw ,(worst case I did not find full time job in orana region can I apply for RDA to relive me to another regional) can I live and work in another regional Australia (like Townsville,QLD) ? to get 877 visa after two years

waiting for reply
Thanks


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

navm said:


> Hi..
> 
> If I get 489 regional sponsor visa(489 SRS) from Orana nsw ,(worst case I did not find full time job in orana region can I apply for RDA to relive me to another regional) can I live and work in another regional Australia (like Townsville,QLD) ? to get 877 visa after two years
> 
> ...


U cant change state...however you may ask them to consider to live in an another regional area within nsw..


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

any update about ack? or invitation?


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

jayptl said:


> any update about ack? or invitation?


Hi jayptl

no updates from orana still waiting ...


----------



## Shuurei_Chan (May 2, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right thread. I applied for state sponsored 489 visa and had my visa already granted. What baffles me is that my visa condition stipulates that i can stay in designated area. I do have a brother who is a resident in down under so I assume they got confused with family sponsored with my state sponsored application. Any two cents worth?

My nominated occupation btw is only applicable for state sponsorship btw 

I am going to drop them a note just to confirm nonetheless


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Amrik..

Today I got acknowledgment of my documents from Orana
still waiting for approval

how long it will take to approve after acknowledgement ?

thanks
navm


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

hi navm,
I got approval after 2 days i think...I think you will get approval this week.


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Jayptl,

Did you get any reference no from Orana??


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

navm said:


> Hi Amrik..
> 
> Today I got acknowledgment of my documents from Orana
> still waiting for approval
> ...


Hi navm,

Did you get any reference no. along with it? or is it a receipt saying that they received your payment and docs?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

no i didnt get yet


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

Any updates from Orana??


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

very slow processing of orana...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello all... I wonder, why all have chosen Orana only. I can't see any other regional area except Orana. Is that any particular reason.?


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

any updates today?anybody gor ack ,approval r invitation?


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

I lodged on 1st Oct n done with all the documents n medical n PCC still waiting for CO allocation don't know why so much delay
Visa 489,SA sponsered code 263111


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi 

I got approval today...


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi
> 
> I got approval today...


Could u plz share your timeline with us???


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

jayptl said:


> ack and docs received email r both different things.


Plz explain what are the differences between ack & docs received email.


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi
Today got Invitation from Skillset


---------------------------------------
System Admin 262113: , 489 Visa Applied Orana on 01 Oct, Document send 10 Oct, Ack 19 Nov, Approved 25 Nov


----------



## chany (Sep 3, 2012)

fahaditq8 said:


> I lodged on 1st Oct n done with all the documents n medical n PCC still waiting for CO allocation don't know why so much delay
> Visa 489,SA sponsered code 263111


Hi, any news on your visa? Coz I saw our applications are the same 489/SA SS/263111. Altho, I got CO already but she isn't updating anything after I submitted the requested addtl docs.


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> U cant change state...however you may ask them to consider to live in an another regional area within nsw..


Dear Friends

Need comments on Topic 

Do 489/487/475 visa holders need to live in their sponsoring region?

IMMIGRATION NEWS - Volume 276 - Conditions 8535 and 8549 for 489/487/475 visa holders

Thanks


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

see this,

Change To Invitation Rounds from 16 December 2013 » SkillSelect Support


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

not


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I got invite today


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

jayptl said:


> I got invite today


Congrates patel


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

chany said:


> Hi, any news on your visa? Coz I saw our applications are the same 489/SA SS/263111. Altho, I got CO already but she isn't updating anything after I submitted the requested addtl docs.


No bro still in the evisa shows in progress n no one contacted its been 8,weeks now no CO assigned all documents uploaded medical PCC but don't know what's going on what's ur time line when n how u knew u got CO assigned
Thanks


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

ccham said:


> see this,
> 
> Change To Invitation Rounds from 16 December 2013 » SkillSelect Support




what is this? its very bad .....can someone please tell me is there any invitation round before 16th dec?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

sowmy said:


> what is this? its very bad .....can someone please tell me is there any invitation round before 16th dec?


As far as i know..invitation rounds are only applicable for family sponsored 489 visa..but for those who gets nomination from should not be affected..however immi web doesnt clearly says so..


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> As far as i know..invitation rounds are only applicable for family sponsored 489 visa..but for those who gets nomination from should not be affected..however immi web doesnt clearly says so..


but they clearly mentioned that " no invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) until further notice" ..

till now i havent got ack .. am really worried... spent so much of money .. but nothing is coming in my way....


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

sowmy said:


> but they clearly mentioned that " no invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) until further notice" ..
> 
> till now i havent got ack .. am really worried... spent so much of money .. but nothing is coming in my way....


Hi sowmy

I hope you will get inviation from RDA Orana ASAP
look at below link 
State and Territory Nominated | Migration Blog

If you are nominated by a state or territory, you receive an extra five points for a Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa and 10 points for a Skilled – Nominated (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa under the Points Test. So it’s worth considering putting yourself up for nomination if you are close to the Points Test pass mark as an independent migrant.

Nomination by a state or territory through SkillSelect means that you will be issued an invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, rather than having to wait for a scheduled invitation round to take place.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

currently they put hold on 489 visa..... Luckily i got invite today


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

navm said:


> Hi sowmy
> 
> I hope you will get inviation from RDA Orana ASAP
> look at below link
> ...


Thanks Navm,

but i had already applied for 489 regional sponsorship and got reply from them to send full application which i had sent but after that i havent received acknowledgement.
actually i was expecting ack & invite by this cmg week but all of sudden happen to see the news... 

so very much tensed and not sure whether i will get invite or not ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Thanks Navm,
> 
> but i had already applied for 489 regional sponsorship and got reply from them to send full application which i had sent but after that i havent received acknowledgement.
> actually i was expecting ack & invite by this cmg week but all of sudden happen to see the news...
> ...


Dear Sowmy

Orana still Inviting for 489 visa

Latest Update
Notice from DIBP Regarding 489 Visas

"The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has announced that due to a large number of outstanding applications, there will be no invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) until further notice. Please note that this restriction does not apply to States and Territories nominating for this subclass. NSW is still nominating eligible applicants for the 489 visa. The DIBP have advised that the SkillSelect website is being updated to reflect this."


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Navm, now am bit relaxed ... hope I will get invited soon .... 

Once again thanks a lot ...


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello all,
I applied to Southern Inland for sponsorship & they have sent me an e-mail stating that 

RDA Southern Inland is pleased to advise that your application for sponsorship has been successful.
Your signed form R has been sent to the State Department for processing.
The NSW Department will match your DIAC skills select EOI number with this sponsorship, and DIAC will advise you shortly on the next step in finalising your 489 Visa application.
after receiving this, almost two weeks have passed, but no email is sent to me yet from NSW department / skillselect. 
Although SI has sent me this email, but they have not taken any amount from my credit card (SI processing fee) yet which is also making me confused about their process.

*Should i contact SI for clarification? thanks in advance*


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

iamnobody said:


> Hello all,
> I applied to Southern Inland for sponsorship & they have sent me an e-mail stating that
> 
> RDA Southern Inland is pleased to advise that your application for sponsorship has been successful.
> ...


You should contact rdasi


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> You should contact rdasi


Thank you very much for your reply. For your advice I got the courage to call them 

I called them this morning & they asked for another one document. After two hours I received the invitation from skillselect.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

iamnobody said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. For your advice I got the courage to call them
> 
> I called them this morning & they asked for another one document. After two hours I received the invitation from skillselect.


Hey Buddy,
Could u plz share ur timeline?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

iamnobody said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. For your advice I got the courage to call them
> 
> I called them this morning & they asked for another one document. After two hours I received the invitation from skillselect.


Hope to see u in queanbeyan...


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hey Buddy,
> Could u plz share ur timeline?


my timeline for Southern Inland is

EOI submission to SI 6-10-2013
Invitation to apply for full application 15-11-2013
Full application received in their PO Box on 20-11-2013
Approval letter sent to NSW by SI on 28-11-2013 
Skillselect invitation 9-12-2013

Thanks to everyone for your support


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

whats happening everyone ?? no post no activities??? Christmas time ayee??


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

No grant 489 so far in entire expat forum.............


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

jayptl said:


> No grant 489 so far in entire expat forum.............


Hi Jay,

Do you know any place to get information about the delaying of 489 SRS visa grant. Most of the 489 applicants are FS. Does this delay affect 489 SRS stream as well? Have you found any thread or forum about recent 489 SRS applicants? This is so frustrating. 

Thanks


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

jayptl said:


> i havent seen anyone 489 so far,, it could b derm but i dont know as per my knowledge in entire expat...


Hey Jayptl, plz make ur signature line so that we can understand ur timeline.


----------



## rajikac (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys

I got my 489 visa today morning.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary (Aug 4, 2013)

jayptl said:


> congrats..
> 
> it seems 489 running slow as per yor timeline


Hi Jayptl,

I think you and me applied on same day for 489...(I applied on 6th. dec.-WA SS).

Any update ....normally how long does it take?

It differs state to state or same for all state??

Which state you have applied for?? Any sign for CO allocation????

Amit


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

rajikac said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got my 489 visa today morning.


congrats bro :hug:

I also found this link of 489 grantees in November 2013.

489ers GRANTEES TIMELINE (State & Family Sponsored)


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all

Applied EOI on 09/12/2013
Sent 489 application to Murray on 06/01/2014
Waiting for acknowledgement



zonfishy said:


> congrats bro :hug:
> 
> I also found this link of 489 grantees in November 2013.
> 
> 489ers GRANTEES TIMELINE (State & Family Sponsored)


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

I got the request from my CO to upload form 80 and some more experience proof like salaries credit in to the bank all this was reuested two days a go uploaded n emailed. them back that i uploaded, so i guess some work is going on lets hope to hear some good news soon.

Thanks will keep you guys updated


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all, I applied for SA 489 visa state sponsorship on 15/12/2013. Still waiting for a CO to be allocated.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hi all, I applied for SA 489 visa state sponsorship on 15/12/2013. Still waiting for a CO to be allocated.


I got my CO allocated withn 5 weeks..hopefully you ll soon get your CO..good luck..


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> I got the request from my CO to upload form 80 and some more experience proof like salaries credit in to the bank all this was reuested two days a go uploaded n emailed. them back that i uploaded, so i guess some work is going on lets hope to hear some good news soon.
> 
> Thanks will keep you guys updated


Thank you very much for always keeping us updated mate. They are very helpful in clueless situations.


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys i go the t grant Aalhumdullaih today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
Any questions please ask
CO HG


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> Guys i go the t grant Aalhumdullaih today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
> Any questions please ask
> CO HG


So happy for u really.. congratulations ..


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> Guys i go the t grant Aalhumdullaih today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
> Any questions please ask
> CO HG


WOWWWW!!! CONGRATULATIONS......eace: 
So happy about you.:second:

wud like to ask a question. I have been asked to provide 3 more additional documents. Does this mean apart from these 3 docs, is the CO satisfied with the other documents I have uploaded in the application? Will CO again asked to provide some more documents for the others also later?


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes hopefully ur close too
Best of luck


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> Guys i go the t grant Aalhumdullaih today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
> Any questions please ask
> CO HG


Wow my congratulation.....

Did you received" limited numbers left for 489 visa" email before your grant. Sometimes you are not. because u have SS. I think, its only for 489 FS applicant.
Anyway,

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes I think its for FS n I didn't receive that email


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Wow my congratulation.....
> 
> Did you received" limited numbers left for 489 visa" email before your grant. Sometimes you are not. because u have SS. I think, its only for 489 FS applicant.
> Anyway,
> ...


Hi chin,

Did your CO send this mail as a separate one (including only this notice) or as a part of an automatic acknowledgment email (with several other notices) after you sent additional documents asked by the CO?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

zonfishy said:


> Hi chin,
> 
> Did your CO send this mail as a separate one (including only this notice) or as a part of an automatic acknowledgment email (with several other notices) after you sent additional documents asked by the CO?


Yelh.. separate notice
First, I received automatic acknowledgment then CO request additional docs. After That , I received limited numbers email.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

received ack mail from ORANA and they had asked to send few missing docs.... hope soon i will get approval mail & then invite ....


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all

Applied EOI on 09/12/2013
Sent 489 application to Murray on 06/01/2014
SRS Appplication approved on 29/01/2014
Waiting for invitation


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Regarding limited number of places..I asked my CO whether it ll effect me as i am state sponsored applicant she said in reply ..state sponsored applicants shud not be worried as it is applicable only for family sponsored candidates..

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I got CO today


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome Jai bhai.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i think this limmited issue is only for FS489 visa, and state sponsor 489 visa applicant will get visa in maximum time, processing time in 6mnths


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

*hello fahad*



fahaditq8 said:


> Yes I think its for FS n I didn't receive that email


hi bro..
just curious to know when did you get your CO..i applied on the 6th just after 5 days you applied ..and got CO on 12 december 2013...still waiting...


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

dear naymar ,

i applied on 1st oct and confirmed that got a CO from 31st but didnt know until i called them after two months n they told me case is with team 8 ,but they didnt contact until they requested from 80 couple of weeks back.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

so finnally u got ur visa granted??? I had applied on 29th sep 2013, medical done in november2013, all documents sumbited, still waiting for outcome, congratulation, ur FS 489 or RSM 489???


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

to nik

wen u submited all docs ?? after CO assign??

u might be on FS?


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Rsm


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, anyone lodged their visa around mid of december and had a CO allocated? Am still waiting till now and no response from DIBP?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

yes, 7th november, i got CO allocated and ask me to provide medical and documents,


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

jayptl said:


> to nik
> 
> wen u submited all docs ?? after CO assign??
> 
> u might be on FS?


and i got mail from CO that"


So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents. Further information about the visa processing time service standards is available at: Visa Processing Time Service Standards


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

and i think maximum time means 6 months....,


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> and i think maximum time means 6 months....,


Hi Nikz,

Its not max., should be ave. 
489 (SMP/SS) - 6months
489 FS - 12 months


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

ohh ic, thx... I applied 489 (SMP/SS),,,, 2 mnths to go nw., life stoped...., cant do any other thing untill get positive outcome, hope for good...


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

lot of applicant got limited place left email, however from july 2013 no more visa granted for 489 (SMP/SS), so hw it it possible, planning level of 2013-14 of 489 visa limmited seats available


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> lot of applicant got limited place left email, however from july 2013 no more visa granted for 489 (SMP/SS), so hw it it possible, planning level of 2013-14 of 489 visa limmited seats available


You don't need to worry Nikz, CO will contact u soon. because, u already applied for 489 SS. According to this forum, you should get CO's golden reply within this month. 

I applied 489 FS 22/8/2013, still waiting for CO reply. family Sponsored visa takes more time. May be I have to wait until June.

So you don't need to worry. I should suffer better than you. 

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> lot of applicant got limited place left email, however from july 2013 no more visa granted for 489 (SMP/SS), so hw it it possible, planning level of 2013-14 of 489 visa limmited seats available


Nikz,

"Limited numbers left" email only for 489 FS, not for 489 SS. I think you have misunderstand about FS and SS visa. Check visa processing link, It shows Priority Group 3 for 489 (SMP/SS) and Priority Group 4 for 489(FS)

Cheers,

Chin.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

oooh k,,, tats sound g8, thax..., but u knw before july 2013, pepole was geting this visa in 3 months, but now they are taking maximum time..., what u say?? anyways thank u for reply


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> oooh k,,, tats sound g8, thax..., but u knw before july 2013, pepole was geting this visa in 3 months, but now they are taking maximum time..., what u say?? anyways thank u for reply


U r correct. I applied SS 14 June and FS early June (invitations). I received FS inv. within 3 wks but no reply from SS. My consultant said FS r so quick. then I applied 489 FS 22/8/2013. After that, I received SS invitation but its useless. In July, My consultant also think same way...but now totally different. But Department said, 75% of visa process within given time frame. thats why, I said, given time is average.:clock:


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Electronics engineer, Occupation ceiled, with 60 point -489 WA relative sponsor VISA, If i lodge EOI , when can i expect the invitation, plz do reply


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi guys... any one lodged SS 489 around the 15th of December 2013 and still no CO allocated like me?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

thx chin,,,
u also dnt wrry...,i hope u will also get ur grant letter soon


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Co allocated today. Lisa from brisban team 34. They requested medical, PCC and dorm 80 &1221.. 
The weired thing they requested my mother in law who is a non immigrant to submit medical and PCC also!


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

*hi hedy*



Hedy said:


> Co allocated today. Lisa from brisban team 34. They requested medical, PCC and dorm 80 &1221..
> The weired thing they requested my mother in law who is a non immigrant to submit medical and PCC also!


if you ticked on the application form tht your mother in law is a non migrating dependent then they would ask ..


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> if you ticked on the application form tht your mother in law is a non migrating dependent then they would ask ..


That is true. . I added her information as I intend to invite her to join us on a later stage.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hedy said:


> That is true. . I added her information as I intend to invite her to join us on a later stage.


In that case you will have to provide her PCC and Medical Report.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

shishir said:


> In that case you will have to provide her PCC and Medical Report.


Orite NP


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hey guys, whats new?? Anybody got grant letter 489 RSM visa????? plz inform timeline


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

Dear friends,

I got my grant today. According to my timeline I notice 489 RSM visas are processing without any delay as long as the applicant has provided all the required docs. Following is my timeline.

Regional Sponsorship Applied: 29/9/2013
Regional Sponsorship Invite: 6/10/2013
Regional Sponsorship Nomination: 22/11/2013
Skillselect Invitation: 22/11/2013
489 Visa Applied: 29/11/2013
C/O Requested Additional Docs: 21/01/2014
Additional docs submitted: 8/02/2014
Visa Granted: 10/02/2014 eace:

I would have been granted visa in January if I had submitted the docs requested by CO before, along with the other docs. My PCC took more than 14 days to come. I uploaded it 8th Feb. (Saturday). Surprisingly, I got my Golden Letter today morning (10th Feb - Monday). 

So uploading all the necessary documents (such as medicals, PCC, superannuation docs etc.) right on time before you are asked to do so will lessen the time taken to get the visa grant.

So everyone has a hope which will definitely be true. Wish all my friends all the success in your visa grants. 

Thank you everyone in this forum for your invaluable advices, information which one could never get through an agent. :grouphug:

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

awesome, congratulation mate...., happy for u..,what is ur case officers team??? for which state u had applid???ur application is onshore or offshore,?? My frnd applied on 29th august 2013, and i applied on 29th sept 2013, still we r waiting for outcome....,,, thats why i am asking this information..., thax,, and congratulation again , enjoy


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> awesome, congratulation mate...., happy for u..,what is ur case officers team??? for which state u had applid???ur application is onshore or offshore,?? My frnd applied on 29th august 2013, and i applied on 29th sept 2013, still we r waiting for outcome....,,, thats why i am asking this information..., thax,, and congratulation again , enjoy


Thanks mate. My CO's team is Brisbane Team 34. Applied for Orana, NSW. Application is offshore. I think one should be very fortunate to be allocated to this team, specially to my CO as she is one of the quickest and well organised in the team.

I wonder why your and your friend's cases take so long.  Is it 489 Regional Sponsored visa? Are you talking about state sponsorship nomination or visa grant? If it's about the visa grant, have you submitted all the requested documents? If yes, it should have been finalised by now. Most of the cases depend on the CO and its team as well as the state or region you applied for. Did you contact your CO? If CO doesn't answer your e-mails just try by phoning them. Then you might be able to know what has exactly happened to your case. But if you are under family sponsored stream, definitely there will be a delay according to DIBP.

Senior members please advise.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Hi zonfishy,
whats ur ANZSCO code?
how long it takes to get invitation from skillselect after submitting EOI for 489?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

ohhh thank u very much for information..., its very useful, i have alreay send all documents whatever co requested, i had applied under state nominated provision visa (SRM) WA ...., not FS ..,my medical submited in november. I send mail to my CO, he reply...., adelaide team 4 usually take maximum time to process all application,,include my application, and i think maximum time means 6 mnths,


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Hi zonfishy,
> whats ur ANZSCO code?
> how long it takes to get invitation from skillselect after submitting EOI for 489?


Hi Sowmy,

My ANZSCO code is 261313.

If you've applied for 489 regional sponsored visa the steps to get the invitation are like this. First of all you should get the nomination e-mail by the state which you applied for. There they request to confirm your EOI number by another e-mail. After you confirm it, next moment you will get the invitation by skillselect. In my case it took only a few minutes (less than 10 min) to happen the above steps after getting the nomination letter by the state. Quicker you confirm the EOI number, quicker you get the invitation. 

But it takes time to get the nomination by the state. See my timeline to check how long it took me to get it.

Regional Sponsorship Applied: 29/9/2013
Regional Sponsorship Invite: 6/10/2013
Regional Sponsorship docs sent: 15/10/2013
Regional Sponsorship Nomination: 22/11/2013
Skillselect Invitation: 22/11/2013
489 Visa Applied: 29/11/2013
C/O Requested Additional Docs: 21/01/2014
Additional docs submitted: 8/02/2014
Visa Granted: 10/02/2014


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> ohhh thank u very much for information..., its very useful, i have alreay send all documents whatever co requested, i had applied under state nominated provision visa (SRM) WA ...., not FS ..,my medical submited in november. I send mail to my CO, he reply...., adelaide team 4 usually take maximum time to process all application,,include my application, and i think maximum time means 6 mnths,



Hi Nikss,

I've heard WA usually takes maximum time, so does the team Adelaide. So no worries in your case. Remember, though waiting is killing, day by day we're getting closer and closer to the golden moment. :eyebrows:

Hope for the best.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

yeah..., hope for best, countdown going on..., thx for the information mate


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Hi zonfishy,
Thanks for the infor.
I just received the Invitation from skill select & my MARA agent asked me to fill form 1221& 80.

now I had started filling.

Even i had Applied for Orana 489 with 261313 .


Hope wil get grant soon & meet u


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

Dear Friends

visa Granted!!!!
Thanks every one for your comments
Navm


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

navm said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> visa Granted!!!!
> Thanks every one for your comments
> Navm


Wow !!! 3 results in quick succession ...congratea..my result is yet to come..which is your team?? Brisbane or adelaide ..my one is adelaide team 4..applied on 6 th october.they r the slowest i suppose..

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

my case officer also frm adelaide team 4, i applied on 29/09/2013,


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> Wow !!! 3 results in quick succession ...congratea..my result is yet to come..which is your team?? Brisbane or adelaide ..my one is adelaide team 4..applied on 6 th october.they r the slowest i suppose..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


Dear fanofneymar
my co from Adelaide team 4 , 
hopefully you will get grant soon
all the best 

Navm


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Hi zonfishy,
> Thanks for the infor.
> I just received the Invitation from skill select & my MARA agent asked me to fill form 1221& 80.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

CONGRATS..... So let's party. :cheer2: You too will get the grant soon.......ray2:


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

navm said:


> Dear fanofneymar
> my co from Adelaide team 4 ,
> hopefully you will get grant soon
> all the best
> ...


Hi navm,

CONGRATS for your grant. We both got the grant on the same day  (My one got delayed 'coz my PCC). 

If you don't mind I have a few questions in the next steps. I'm too sponsored by Orana. I informed them about my grant by replying my grant notification to the latest e-mail i got from RDA Orana. There I mentioned that i would soon let them know about my arrival date in Aussie/Orana. But, I didn't get any reply from them so far.

My questions are;

1) is there any other way of informing about my grant to them? How did you do this? Did you get any reply from them?

2) how do they facilitate our settlement? does this mean, they would provide initial accommodation on our arrival? if not how can we find initial accommodation as soon as we arrive there. 

Thanks


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

*Eoi*

Dear All,

I have a question regarding the EOI, specifically the Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) Visa. I understood that as long as the applicant occupation is listed in the CSOL list accordingly the state or territory nomination occurs automatically after submitting the EOI. Meaning that, once all applicants submit their EOIs the state or territories scan the system for matching applicants and accordingly select the applicants by issuing them an invitation to apply for a visa under their nomination.

Having said that, I read on the migration blog that if the applicants want to be nominated by a state or territory, they need to check out their websites to find out what they need to do to gain their nomination. In doing that, I discovered that some areas i.e NSW have separate forms and documents to be filled in order to apply for their nomination.

My question is, is applying to state or territory separately on their websites a mandatory step in the EOI process to gain their nomination or is it a complementary step that will increase the applicant chances in being selected by a particular state or territory.

Please advice as I am very confused regarding this part of the process.

Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## navm (Nov 9, 2013)

zonfishy said:


> Hi navm,
> 
> CONGRATS for your grant. We both got the grant on the same day  (My one got delayed 'coz my PCC).
> 
> ...


ThanQ zonfishy


Dear zonfishy at the moment I am in India , I did not emailed about my grant .

1)I am planning to move in mid march( first I will go to Brisbane then I will inform about my arrival and contact them by email/phone and will see from there about moving to Dubbo (accordingly what they suggest)

2) I am not sure about they facilitate our settlement

we can look accommodation from http://www.gumtree.com.au

keep in touch, how about you when you are planning to move


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sselim said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regarding the EOI, specifically the Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) Visa. I understood that as long as the applicant occupation is listed in the CSOL list accordingly the state or territory nomination occurs automatically after submitting the EOI. Meaning that, once all applicants submit their EOIs the state or territories scan the system for matching applicants and accordingly select the applicants by issuing them an invitation to apply for a visa under their nomination.
> 
> ...


Hey Sselim,
Perhaps you have a wrong concept about being sponsored by states or territories. Each and every states have their own ways and requirements to sponsor you. No one would invite you based on your EOI unless you are an applicant under subclass 189. You should follow the rules and fulfill the requirements of that particular state you are planning to go. If you are planning to get sponsored by any region of NSW, please visit their website and follow their instruction. Hope you will make it. Best of luck buddy.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

GRANT GRANT GRANT 
ITS A VISA GRANT
THANKS EXPATS

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

waaaw, thats g8, congratulation,, 489 for which state?? What is ur CO s initials???


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

waaaw, thats g8, congratulation,, 489 for which state?? What is ur CO s initials??? I had applid in 29/09/2013, for WA


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> waaaw, thats g8, congratulation,, 489 for which state?? What is ur CO s initials??? I had applid in 29/09/2013, for WA


Thanks
Region Southern inland 
CO initial CB
Applied 6th oct

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

i would like to thank everyone ..especially shel for helping me out...thanks again..


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

Congratulations *fanofneymar *.

where (which area in SI) & when r u intending to move?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

iamnobody said:


> Congratulations fanofneymar .
> 
> where (which area in SI) & when r u intending to move?


Not sure where ...possibly goulburn..end of april i ll be moving..

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

can anyone tell me, after granting 489 visa, ones eoi get removed from skillselect or not??? Plzz check and tell me


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> can anyone tell me, after granting 489 visa, ones eoi get removed from skillselect or not??? Plzz check and tell me


Nikss,

eoi will be suspended once u apply for the visa. it is not related with granting the visa. whenever u'll submit the application, u'll be sent an automated mail. I've received the following mail from them.

Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on DATE as you have lodged a visa application.
If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds.

thanks


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

oh i c.., u mean after grant.., i would not able to log in .., in skillselect, my eoi no. Wud be nt exist,,


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> oh i c.., u mean after grant.., i would not able to log in .., in skillselect, my eoi no. Wud be nt exist,,


No, after invitation from skillselect, u wont be able to make any change in ur EOI. But u'll be able to log in.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i knw that mate, wat i m asking that after visa grant, we will not able to log in to skillselect, our eoi no will be remove frm skillselect,


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> Rsm


hey bro..
hope all is well...
do you know whether the secondary applicant of 489 visa has to work too for 1 year to qualify for 887 visa??? you might be on the same boat ...have family with 489 visa right...


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> hey bro..
> hope all is well...
> do you know whether the secondary applicant of 489 visa has to work too for 1 year to qualify for 887 visa??? you might be on the same boat ...have family with 489 visa right...


That is an important question although I know it is the main applicant only !


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Hedy said:


> That is an important question although I know it is the main applicant only !


hmmm...not sure...hope moderators would answer..my wife need to nurse our daughter...it would be difficult though for her immediately after moving..


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> hmmm...not sure...hope moderators would answer..my wife need to nurse our daughter...it would be difficult though for her immediately after moving..


yeah hopefully someone answers us..however, I know that they will remain as dependent.. and there is a proof of English language for all dependents or will pay second installement


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i will find out and let u knw later, dnt hav perfect information abt that, ths answer is important for me also


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> i will find out and let u knw later, dnt hav perfect information abt that, ths answer is important for me also


Cheers mate..

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I was trying to submit my online expression of interest to Southern Inland but I could not submit it. I tried several times but each and every time it was showing the following message:

"Security token doesn't match, possible CSRF attack."

I can't understand what was the problem. Is there anyone who can help me. If someone has the experience of submitting online expression of interest to Southern Inland, please help me.


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> hmmm...not sure...hope moderators would answer..my wife need to nurse our daughter...it would be difficult though for her immediately after moving..


Hi fanofneymar,

Only the primary applicant MUST WORK for 1 year in the regional area to satisfy the 2 year condition. Secondary applicant can work if she/he wants to. It is NOT a MUST for the secondary applicant to work under the condition. BUT if she/he works it should only be in the regional area. Kids should also go to regional schools. Therefore all in the application should live, work (others if they want to except the primary applicant) and study only in the regional area. But if you have children they should be looked after by a parent if there's no any other one to look after them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

zonfishy said:


> Hi fanofneymar,
> 
> Only the primary applicant MUST WORK for 1 year in the regional area to satisfy the 2 year condition. Secondary applicant can work if she/he wants to. It is NOT a MUST for the secondary applicant to work under the condition. BUT if she/he works it should only be in the regional area. Kids should also go to regional schools. Therefore all in the application should live, work (others if they want to except the primary applicant) and study only in the regional area. But if you have children they should be looked after by a parent if there's no any other one to look after them. Hope this helps.


What if the partner work for 12 months FT job and lived for 2 years.. and the primary applicant failed to work the FM 12 months?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hedy said:


> What if the partner work for 12 months FT job and lived for 2 years.. and the primary applicant failed to work the FM 12 months? Will the partner be elligible to apply for 887 as a primary applicant then?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hedy said:


> What if the partner work for 12 months FT job and lived for 2 years.. and the primary applicant failed to work the FM 12 months?


Will the partner be elligible then to apply as the primary applicant for 887?


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hedy said:
> 
> 
> > What if the partner work for 12 months FT job and lived for 2 years.. and the primary applicant failed to work the FM 12 months? Will the partner be elligible to apply for 887 as a primary applicant then?
> ...


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Got it... so for my case, I have to work for 12months FT+live for min 2 years , my two kids and my husband have to live for no less than 2 years in SA. Thank u


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Got it... so for my case, I have to work for 12months FT+live for min 2 years , my two kids and my husband have to live for no less than 2 years in SA. Thank u


pleasure :yo:


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Hedy said:


> Got it... so for my case, I have to work for 12months FT+live for min 2 years , my two kids and my husband have to live for no less than 2 years in SA. Thank u


 Exactly BUT if your hubby or kids do work or study it must be in the regional area. They cant go off to study or work in the city but they don't have to work or study to meet the requirements of the visa, you do that.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

_shel said:


> Exactly BUT if your hubby or kids do work or study it must be in the regional area. They cant go off to study or work in the city but they don't have to work or study to meet the requirements of the visa, you do that.


Great. It is very clear to me. Let's hope I get the grant first  and then find a job and be able to reach the PR application level 😊


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Great. It is very clear to me. Let's hope I get the grant first  and then find a job and be able to reach the PR application level ?de0a


Thank you..very much. feel good now ..

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Any idea on the average time to be granted the visa after submitting medicals? I have been waiting for 15 days now :S confused


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Any idea on the average time to be granted the visa after submitting medicals? I have been waiting for 15 days now :S confused


When did you applied for the visa...

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Lodged 12/12/2013


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> when did you applied for the visa...
> 
> Sent from my gt-i9100t using expat forum


12/12/2013


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Hedy said:


> 12/12/2013


My one took 4.5 months...from lodgement to grant..i think you can expect end of this month...good luck...

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

my situation same as Hedy....VA on 21 dec 2013....CO 10 feb 14....Doc Submitted 12 feb...no response till now from CO !!!!!I think, people who applied from HR (high risk) countries application takes more time compared to LR countries


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

kelappan said:


> my situation same as Hedy....VA on 21 dec 2013....CO 10 feb 14....Doc Submitted 12 feb...no response till now from CO !!!!!I think, people who applied from HR (high risk) countries application takes more time compared to LR countries


Where is this classification of HR/LR countries?


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

how long does it take for the LINK to apply for Visa after getting approval for 489...


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

earlier in july august 2013 , 489 visa granted in 2-3 mnths, but at this moment it takes more than 6 months


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

my frnd applied on 29th August for WA still waiting for grant


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

I applied for 489 south australia SS on 12/12/2013 and still waiting.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

any applicants who applied 489 for NT...how long does it take..


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

lodged on 25th Feb, and submitted all the required docs medicals,PCC on 28th when can i expect allocation of CO & grant?


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

Please assist. My IELTS is low S-6.5, R -6, L-6, W-6.5, overall 6.5. Can I apply for 489 through South Australia Regional Sponsorship? My profession is IT systems Administrator.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

try for WA or Vic., better if u apply under 190.., 489 takes maximum time,


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

NIKSS said:


> try for WA or Vic., better if u apply under 190.., 489 takes maximum time,


What about NT..how long does it take for processing?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i found on DIAB site that processing time of 190 and 489 have been changed, earlier it was 6 months but now its 3 months...., https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


----------



## manran (Mar 9, 2014)

Apllied for 489 state nominated (ORANA - NSW) visa on FEB 27th 

uploaded medicals and Australia PCC upfront

Waiting for CO?????????????:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gagan dhillon (Mar 10, 2014)

hi everyone...

i have filed my visa application on 20 feb..2014 for wa 489 visa....i want to ask ..is there any chances of on spot checking at my working place .n wats is the processing time..


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

as per my knowledge only 2% chances there to job verification..,secondly, check my timeline- visa application- 29th Sep 2013, medical Nov-2013, since waiting...... For golden email


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> What about NT..how long does it take for processing?


Hi Deven,

According to what i've heard, NT sponsorship will process ASAP. In some cases some applicants have been asked to apply for 489 instead of 190. If they accept it they have been given the sponsorship within two weeks. Visa grant process for NT is also the same i guess according to forum discussions, it takes only the minimum time. I did some research about the NT 7 months ago and got these information. Later on i got NSW regional sponsorship and 489 visa.

Pls find more information through below mentioned link about State Nomination for Northern Territory

State Nomination for Northern Territory subclass 190. - Page 12


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

*hi*



fahaditq8 said:


> waiting for CO too
> applied on 1oct
> visa 489
> Code:263111
> State Sponsored: South Australia


have u got grant ??:ear:


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

How long do we get to lodge Visa in skill select after invitation?? how many days?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> How long do we get to lodge Visa in skill select after invitation?? how many days?


60 days.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Any grants for orana ?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

subscribing for NT 489 State Sponsored.... any others like me?


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Congratulations Hedi!!


----------



## gagan dhillon (Mar 10, 2014)

i have been alloted CO....futher documents requested....my immigration agent is telling me that australia immigration have stopped giving visa as there immigration limit for this year has reached...now new visas will be issued after july 2014..
.is this true....any one else heard like this....plz tell


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

gagan dhillon said:


> i have been alloted CO....futher documents requested....my immigration agent is telling me that australia immigration have stopped giving visa as there immigration limit for this year has reached...now new visas will be issued after july 2014.. .is this true....any one else heard like this....plz tell


Which state you applying for and visa type!


----------



## gagan dhillon (Mar 10, 2014)

deven_123 said:


> Which state you applying for and visa type!


my visa type is state sponsered489 ...i m applying for wa


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

yeah for WA process is very slow ,,


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

NIKSS said:


> yeah for WA process is very slow ,,


Did u get CO yet?


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

my agent told,this year's quota is filled for 489 and we need to wait till new quota....

can someone plz confirm ?


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

sowmy said:


> my agent told,this year's quota is filled for 489 and we need to wait till new quota.... can someone plz confirm ?


Not true i guess


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

sowmy said:


> my agent told,this year's quota is filled for 489 and we need to wait till new quota....
> 
> can someone plz confirm ?


I've read the same news & now worried about that. I do not know about the authenticity of the news
the link from where i've read is 
Capping numbers - DIBP General Skilled Migration - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> What category have you applied for?


489 orana regional state sponsorship , 261313


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Any updates for 489


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Pharma said:


> Any updates for 489


No updates
Still stucked 
Waiting game is not my cup of tea............


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Pharma said:


> Any updates for 489


 u hav applied For which region?


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

sowmy said:


> u hav applied For which region?


NSW - Murray


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> No updates
> Still stucked
> Waiting game is not my cup of tea............


Everybody still at the same stage I am guessing..... ! Waiting... waiting... waiting...


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Tried calling DIBP using 0061 1300 364613 to know about CO. Always getting a response of all lines are busy at the moment, the line is not crossing India, tried with sim card of airtel, bsnl and a landline number.

Pl let me know how could I make it.


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

*Granted !!!!!!!*

10 jul 13 TRA appld :fingerscrossed:
13 sep 13 TRA rcvd :fish2: 
20 sep 13 EOI apld :crazy:
02 Dec 13 EOI rcvd eace:
18 Dec 13 VISA appld :flame:
23 jan 14 Med done :boxing:
12 Feb 14 CO allotmnt :tea:
11 Feb 14 Doc uploaded :hungry:
20 Mar 14 GRANT rcvd :yo: !!!!!!!!!!

:drum: BEST WISHES to all 489 aspirants :rapture: !!!!!!!


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

Pharma said:


> Tried calling DIBP using 0061 1300 364613 to know about CO. Always getting a response of all lines are busy at the moment, the line is not crossing India, tried with sim card of airtel, bsnl and a landline number.
> 
> Pl let me know how could I make it.


the number of visa allotted per year almost dries up in months march to june and new allotment for visa starts from july every year. so if you are 489 and have a 65+ score in visa points then u have a thick chance of getting visa before june. 
Dont panic, just be patient....best of luck pal


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

Hedy said:


> Where is this classification of HR/LR countries?


visit this official link....

just google "high risk countries australia" ...click on first option


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

kelappan said:


> 10 jul 13 TRA appld :fingerscrossed:
> 13 sep 13 TRA rcvd :fish2:
> 20 sep 13 EOI apld :crazy:
> 02 Dec 13 EOI rcvd eace:
> ...



Congratulations...... Wats ur occupation & is it 489 fs or SRS?


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

sowmy said:


> Congratulations...... Wats ur occupation & is it 489 fs or SRS?


i am tool maker. its SRS.....


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

for which state u had applied???


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

kelappan said:


> the number of visa allotted per year almost dries up in months march to june and new allotment for visa starts from july every year. so if you are 489 and have a 65+ score in visa points then u have a thick chance of getting visa before june.
> Dont panic, just be patient....best of luck pal


Are you saying higher number of points, higher chances of CO allocation and hence visa grant?


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

kelappan said:


> *the number of visa allotted per year almost dries up in months march to june* and new allotment for visa starts from july every year. so *if you are 489 and have a 65+ score in visa points then u have a thick chance of getting visa before june*.
> Dont panic, just be patient....best of luck pal


Thats interesting info!!!!. could you please specify where you've got that info? 
Then why the EOI is existed & they're squeezing up the number of sponsorship for 489.
I'll highly appreciate if you can provide evidence/ info regarding to your comment.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

according to my information, if u get 65 or 70 points this points help u to get maximum chance to get invitation to apply visa, after apply visa processing time depend upon individals circumstances, doesn't get any diffrence whether u hv 80 points or 60 points,


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> according to my information, if u get 65 or 70 points this points help u to get maximum chance to get invitation to apply visa, after apply visa processing time depend upon individals circumstances, doesn't get any diffrence whether u hv 80 points or 60 points,


Even I don't think Grant depends on points.
CO was allocated for me with delay mail as i had uploaded required docs upfront. 
So not sure whether I will get grant before July or after ray: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

I've applied on the 12th March. Anyone around that time?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys...if anyone can suggest..

If i go ahead with 489 regional , i believe it will be very hard to get IT job...so one will have to do other kind of odd jobs for survival ?

Any suggestions ?


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

RGK2013 said:


> I've applied on the 12th March. Anyone around that time?


have you got CO yet..what Visa did u apply?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> have you got CO yet..what Visa did u apply?


Hey deven 
Why are you not updating your signatures.

And rgk 
I had applied on 19 march for northern territory


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

deven_123 said:


> have you got CO yet..what Visa did u apply?


Hi deven,
Nope mate. Hope something good happens this week. 
I've applied for 489 NSW SS.
U?


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Hey deven
> Why are you not updating your signatures.
> 
> And rgk
> I had applied on 19 march for northern territory


Thanks mate. Hope this week turns a sweet memorable week for all of us.


----------



## beni29 (Apr 7, 2014)

RGK2013 said:


> Hi deven,
> Nope mate. Hope something good happens this week.
> I've applied for 489 NSW SS.
> U?


Hi RGK how are you mate? i have feeling you going to get CO this week


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

beni29 said:


> Hi RGK how are you mate? i have feeling you going to get CO this week


Hi Beny,
How are you mate? Been a while.
You sound like an angel to me. I hope your words come true. Thanks mate.
I honestly pray you too get CO soon.
Keep updating buddy.
Cheers.


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Even I don't think Grant depends on points.
> CO was allocated for me with delay mail as i had uploaded required docs upfront.
> So not sure whether I will get grant before July or after ray: :fingerscrossed:


Sowmy, How come you knew about the CO allocation, did u called them or you just received a mail, bcoz I had applied on 28th Feb, PCC & Meds upfront, still no answer


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

NIKSS said:


> for which state u had applied???


I have applied for 489 SS NSW regional mate...


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Are you saying higher number of points, higher chances of CO allocation and hence visa grant?


i didn't say higher points means, CO allotment will happen fast. But chances of you sponsorship approval gets thicker. And for CO allotment, its simply depends on the number of cases that particular team is handling. For instance Team 33, wont be able to consider ur case if the total number of 489 visa approvals decided touches the limit. you will be asked to wait until next financial year starts for new set visa approvals (usually in july)


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

Pharma said:


> Sowmy, How come you knew about the CO allocation, did u called them or you just received a mail, bcoz I had applied on 28th Feb, PCC & Meds upfront, still no answer


You will receive a mail from the particular Case officer, with his/her contact details. they will also give you pdf attachment regarding the documents you need to upload.
and how you should upload these documents (mail or direct upload). usually the case officer would be from a team (team 8, team 33 etc). The mail you will be receiving would be clear and self explanatory. so no need to panic. if you have applied through a migration agent, they will be receiving the mail on your behalf from CO. Hope you are clear now. Best of luck mate.


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

kelappan said:


> You will receive a mail from the particular Case officer, with his/her contact details. they will also give you pdf attachment regarding the documents you need to upload.
> and how you should upload these documents (mail or direct upload). usually the case officer would be from a team (team 8, team 33 etc). The mail you will be receiving would be clear and self explanatory. so no need to panic. if you have applied through a migration agent, they will be receiving the mail on your behalf from CO. Hope you are clear now. Best of luck mate.


Thanks Kelappan, My agent has frontloaded everything (PCC, Meds, Form 80). If this is the case and if there is nothing to collect from me, does the CO contacts us


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

Pharma said:


> Thanks Kelappan, My agent has frontloaded everything (PCC, Meds, Form 80). If this is the case and if there is nothing to collect from me, does the CO contacts us


In my case, i did the same thing (uploaded every thing upfront) except from 80. I was contacted by CO by mail, asking me to upload from 80 and introducing herself. After i uploaded form 80, I didn't had any response from CO. then one fine morning I received grant letter directly. In your case, I feel you will directly get the grant letter (if ur CO feels all documents are uploaded and needs no more clarification)

I have heard from people, where they received grant letter without even getting a CO officer introduction mail.

best of lucks !!!


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

kelappan said:


> In my case, i did the same thing (uploaded every thing upfront) except from 80. I was contacted by CO by mail, asking me to upload from 80 and introducing herself. After i uploaded form 80, I didn't had any response from CO. then one fine morning I received grant letter directly. In your case, I feel you will directly get the grant letter (if ur CO feels all documents are uploaded and needs no more clarification)
> 
> I have heard from people, where they received grant letter without even getting a CO officer introduction mail.
> 
> best of lucks !!!


Thanks Kelappan, are you from TN. My 489 is for Murray (NSW), yours ?


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

Pharma said:


> Thanks Kelappan, are you from TN. My 489 is for Murray (NSW), yours ?


yep me too mate....Murray region.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Pharma said:


> Sowmy, How come you knew about the CO allocation, did u called them or you just received a mail, bcoz I had applied on 28th Feb, PCC & Meds upfront, still no answer


Got delay mail stating dat am CO


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

For people who are awaiting visa decision. i thought this would be a guideline. I had uploaded my documents as per CO and didn't hear any word from him. so after waiting for a couple of weeks I sent him a mail, asking him what was the update. So this was his reply

Thank you for your email and for the documents provided.

Please note the following update:

Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.

The Direction specifies that Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.

As of February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:

• decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
• family sponsored subclass 489 applications ; and
• any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.

Should I require anything further, I will contact you in due course.

To my surprise, 2 weeks after i received this mail...i got my grant !!!!!

Hope this helps


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

kelappan said:


> For people who are awaiting visa decision. i thought this would be a guideline. I had uploaded my documents as per CO and didn't hear any word from him. so after waiting for a couple of weeks I sent him a mail, asking him what was the update. So this was his reply
> 
> Thank you for your email and for the documents provided.
> 
> ...



Thanks for giving some hope.Can u plz update ur timeline ?


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

sowmy said:


> Thanks for giving some hope.Can u plz update ur timeline ?


sorry sowmy...just forgot to add my signature there.....plz see it now


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

r u nttf student??? U used migration agent or u did ur process by urself??


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

NIKSS said:


> r u nttf student??? U used migration agent or u did ur process by urself??


I am not NTTF guy, i did my course from regular poly-Technic. I did file my case using an agent. As the whole process needs to be handled with care. One rejection can cost you a good amount of hard earned money !!!!!


----------



## anoop_muku (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi people over here,

I am new to this place ,just register to know that I have not recieved my eoi for almost 7 months which I applied formMurray region,
Got 60 points and profession as tool maker,done my payment in september but got mail from skill select in novemebr stating that my application is submitted and is under progress 

Can anyone tell me is this usual or mine case is different.what's the reason for this ,since eoi generally comes within 15-20 days..
I really worried .pls. help me 

Anoop mukundan


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

anoop_muku said:


> Hi people over here,
> 
> I am new to this place ,just register to know that I have not recieved my eoi for almost 7 months which I applied formMurray region,
> Got 60 points and profession as tool maker,done my payment in september but got mail from skill select in novemebr stating that my application is submitted and is under progress
> ...


Hi Anoop

I had also applied for EOI in Sep 2013 (60 points) but got my invitation Dec 2013. The reason why its getting late might be that, before they were giving around 100 invitations per month (2 invitation round per month). But now it has reduced to 30 per month as the number of 489 applicants are more. I have given a link below, please visit this link and see under REPORTS section for detail info.

https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

if you have applied through a MARA agent, ask him to take a follow up. But not sure if you would be able to get any response from the authorities. Because during my case, when my agent tried to follow up why invitation was getting late. This was the reply provided by the officer.

Thank you for your enquiry:

If you have sent an application for sponsorship this application will be processed in due course

If you have an enquiry on skilled migration – regional sponsorship for the Murray region please visit the link below:

Skilled Migration information page - Rda Murray

Administration RDA-Murray

The Board is unable to provide advice on general migration matters outside of the scope of the relevant schemes that are specifically directed at attracting Skilled Migrants to regional Australia. Extensive advice can be obtained from the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Citizenship website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection 

As this year's visa allocation quota would have been already filled up.I would suggest you to wait until June-July period (that's when new financial year for visa allocation starts)...Hope that helped....Best of luck mate !!!!!!


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

what abt WA 489 ...?any grants


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Any 489 Srs grants in recent days?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


Plz fill ur detail here so that we get to know each others timelines

Regards
Manu


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

from different threads I have been visiting...most of the people are getting grants for 189. Not much to hear about 489 :|


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

What happened to 489 visa 
I could not hear even a single grant from a month....
Feeling frustated.


----------



## anoop_muku (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the help..

So I can expect it after July oly.

My doubt is dat I have given all detail nd fee for eoi in september .and my eoi. Git submitted in the month of November ,hw come this much gap .

Nw don't know hw mch time it wil take once visa application is lodged 

Anoop


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

anoop_muku said:


> Thanks for the help..
> 
> So I can expect it after July oly.
> 
> ...


Are you using an agent?


----------



## anoop_muku (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes..
Thru agent


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

anoop_muku said:


> Yes..
> Thru agent


So, there's your answer where the delay occurred. Also, there is no fee for EOI. Depending on the state, you might wanted to pay some State Sponsorship fees. Which state is sponsoring you? Can you update your signature with your timelines ? You can check mine for reference as I see you are new to the forum.


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

anoop_muku said:


> Thanks for the help..
> 
> So I can expect it after July oly.
> 
> ...


if you had applied for a EOI, you will have a skill select account and password, where you can check the status of your sponsorship and EOI. You will also have a acknowledgement letter for the EOI applied. ita a transparent process, hope it helped !!!!!


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hi, tell me nw, u got ur visa granted ...,after visa grant have u check ur eoi, ur eoi has been removed from skilselect or not?? I am asking u because i dnt have immi a/c, my application is in agents immi a/c, u just check after grant ur eoi has removed or still showing visa lodge status


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> I recently grant 489 Visa Orana. I am living in QLD. Can I release letter from Orana. I do'not want to move Orana. What is process?
> Please help


Hi Amrik,
Congrats on ur Grant.Can you please provide us few details?
r u onshore/offshore applicant?whats ur occupation?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Mehak_sharma said:


> Hi,
> My 489(onshore) Visa grant on 17 April. Could you please advice me how can i get release letter from Orana. Occupation System Admin 262113
> 
> System Admin 262113: ,EOI: 23/08/2013 (489 ), 489 Applied Orana on 03 Oct, Document send 10 Oct, Ack 08 Nov,EOI Invitation 11 DEC, Lodge Visa: 02 Feb, Visa Grant: 17 April 2014


What do you mean by release lettet..??


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

Hi I am new to the forum I have applied for SRS 489 Southern Inland and Orana. Here is my timeline:

Skillselect EOI: 02/04/14

EOI to Orana and Southern Inland 03/04/14

Got invitation to apply in Orana on the same day like after 5 minutes I lodge my EOI. But I didn't go for it as they told me they are currently processing applications from December 2013, so I thought it would take time.

Got invitation to Full application in Southern Inland 29/04/2014
Sent Full application 30/04/2014
Awaiting decision of Application.

Occupation: Registered Nurse NEC 254499


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

NurseManny said:


> Hi I am new to the forum I have applied for SRS 489 Southern Inland and Orana. Here is my timeline:
> 
> Skillselect EOI: 02/04/14
> 
> ...



hi NurseManny
congrats on ur application.please do update ur signature with these details.


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

sowmy said:


> hi NurseManny
> congrats on ur application.please do update ur signature with these details.


Here is my signature now, the forum rules is you can't make a signature unless you have posted more than five forum post, so I posted 6 message to get a signature.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

can we send mail to CO directly without using agent?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i got grant today... yuhooo. cant express feelings:israel:, thank u all, all the best


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> i got grant today... yuhooo. cant express feelings:israel:, thank u all, all the best


Yeahh congratulations 
Finally.........
Enjoy the moment


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> i got grant today... yuhooo. cant express feelings:israel:, thank u all, all the best


wow.... that has been a long long wait.... !!! Congratulations!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

*Tracker timeline please*



NIKSS said:


> i got grant today... yuhooo. cant express feelings:israel:, thank u all, all the best


Can you update us with your timeline please?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

my timeline everybody knw on forum, 29sep wa 489 visa application ,19 nov medical, 25th March officers physical visit at work place, 8th May 2014 visa granted


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> my timeline everybody knw on forum, 29sep wa 489 visa application ,19 nov medical, 25th March officers physical visit at work place, 8th May 2014 visa granted


Congratulations

Have u claimed any point for your work experience?
Do u have any idea that it is a common practice of the case officers to visit the workplace?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> my timeline everybody knw on forum, 29sep wa 489 visa application ,19 nov medical, 25th March officers physical visit at work place, 8th May 2014 visa granted


Visit to work place....new to me,never heard before
Is it common practice or specific to 489, who do they inquire , any idea?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Visit to work place....new to me,never heard before
> Is it common practice or specific to 489, who do they inquire , any idea?


Hey Piyush,
It's a very common practice not only for 489 but other sub-classes also . Sometimes people on behalf of DIBP might go to visit your workplace physically or simply make a phone call to your employer to cross-check your claims for work experience. Usually it happens when someone can not provide enough evidence or the CO is not satisfied with the evidences provided to defend his/her claims.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

tats true...,they can come for verification, ask abt previous experience and abt curremt working profile, current wrk profile shud be relevent to occupation,,, and usually they ask anyone abt u, show ur photo and ask abt ur identity, ...., 1 in 100 chances to get verified by co...


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question how long does it take Southern Inland to give out approval? I have sent my full application on April 30. Till now I have no response if they have received my documents, I haven't heard anything from them. Is this normal? or Do they send acknowledgement that they received the documents? Thanks.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> tats true...,they can come for verification, ask abt previous experience and abt curremt working profile, current wrk profile shud be relevent to occupation,,, and usually they ask anyone abt u, show ur photo and ask abt ur identity, ...., 1 in 100 chances to get verified by co...


Hey NIKSS,

I have submitted my visa application under subclass 489 on 18th April. I was sponsored by Southern Inland, NSW. In my Visa Application Summary the Visa Class is mentioned as 

"Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (Class SP)
Skilled-Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (Subclass 489)"

I have become really confused if it is the correct Visa Class for an applicant under state sponsorship, since it seems to be as same as the visa class of Family Sponsored Applicant. I would be really grateful if you could help me regarding this issue. Did you have the same thing written as your visa class on your Visa Application Summary???


----------



## anoop_muku (Apr 29, 2014)

Do anyone have any idea of new rule change for 2014-15..

Heard Der might be a point change..as I got 60 points as total.
I ahve applied for eoi in December ..still waiting for a positive feedback from them..
Nw worried abt the new rule change dat will be effective from July 2014.

Really in a tensed situation can't predict anything I know but still worried..

Reagrds 

Anoop


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

anoop_muku said:


> Do anyone have any idea of new rule change for 2014-15..
> 
> Heard Der might be a point change..as I got 60 points as total.
> I ahve applied for eoi in December ..still waiting for a positive feedback from them..
> ...


How do you know about this change and what do you mean by applied for eoi? Have you already submitted your EOI and waiting for the invitation or have submitted your full application??


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

lets hope we have something comin up this week!!


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hey shishir, sames lines mantion on my visa..., do not worry abt that


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> hey shishir, sames lines mantion on my visa..., do not worry abt that


Thanks Buddy


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a few Questions regarding Form80. Would be of great help if some one can clarify it.

1. Should we also include part time jobs carried while studying in Australia?

2. I was due to submit my PhD thesis a week ago. However, the submission is delayed and I hope to submit in a month time. I have indicated that the course completion would be 14/05/2014 in my visa application. Will it be alright if the date is changed in form 80?

3. Question 26 - I am already in Australia. What should I answer for question "What is your main reason for remaining in Australia"? Is it about my present stay that is educational purpose or future plans? May I know what will be an appropriate answer?

4. Question 35 and 36: I am in Australia with Research category student visa. Previously I was in a postgraduate student visa. From the date of first entry till now I have held 3 visas. How should I answer these questions.
Question 35: Are you currently in Australia?
Question 36: Have you been to Australia before?

5. Question 48: Do you have any personal contacts in Australia? - Can I give any friends or landlord? Is there any preference over the contacts like, contact of boss is better than friend or so?
Question 49: Do you have any other personal contacts in Australia? - What and how many (added to the additional documents section) should I give?

6. I understand that I have to fill a separate Form80 for my wife. She was not employed for a year after marriage. Can we state that she was house wife and was supported with my income? 

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

RGK2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few Questions regarding Form80. Would be of great help if some one can clarify it.
> 
> ...


Hi fellow 489s,
One more small question regarding Q29. I am applying 489, which is a provisional visa. Can you please shed some light on me if I should tick yes or no for the question "Are you applying for a temporary visa?". If yes, should I be giving departure details????
Mates with previous Form80 can be of great help.
Plzz...
Thanks and Cheers.


----------



## handsomeguyludhiana (Apr 22, 2014)

*Congrats NIKKS*

I m still waiting for visa.Medical Done in Nov 2013 and still waiting for granting.Nikks hope so we will get my visa in These days of may.Congrats to you Nikks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

handsomeguyludhiana said:


> I m still waiting for visa.Medical Done in Nov 2013 and still waiting for granting.Nikks hope so we will get my visa in These days of may.Congrats to you Nikks


Your username reminds me of the good ol' Yahoo Chat rooms. ;-)


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

RGK2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few Questions regarding Form80. Would be of great help if some one can clarify it.
> 
> ...


BTW, the other question's answer is temporary.


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Need a Help*

Dear Expats,

I got orana regional sponsorship and applied for 489 provisional on 17th April. All other documents uploaded on 26th april. After 3 days, unfortunately my agent expired. So now i got two options, either i have to monitor the case after the CO get allotted or sign up with new agent. But i believe the new agent wont help much, as he does not know anything about my case from the beginning stage.

Now, My doubt is which form do i have to submit 956 or 956A. But even in those forms there is a column for previous agents signature. So what i can i do on this situation, as my agent died already. 

please need ur advice at the earliest.

Thanks
jai


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

Any one got CO..or Visa Grant Recently.... ????


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

Have got your Case officer? lovetosmack?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

No @Jai143: I didn't. For that matter, I guess I have more than a month for allocation.


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi,

Did you submit Form 80 and form 1221. Is it mandatory to submit before the co get allocated?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

the big big question is

CAN I ADD PARTENER DURING PROCESSING OF MY APPLICATION? I LODGED APPS ON 6 DEC PENDING...

CO said I cant add partner during processing, can lodge subseqnent visa after my grant and forcing to pay full fees $3060.


----------



## anoop_muku (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi everyone here...

I am really confused ..I submitted my eoi long back in august for Murray region as tool maker occupation.
And nw its almost 10 months ,my consultancy did noticed as they were not bothered I Shuld say ,my occupation is being suspended from Murray region as per last updates from nsw.

I dnt knw when a suspension of occupation really came to act.

Can anyone tell me wen will he the occupation list be revised.??
Is there any chance of the suspense occupation to be in list ??
Can I change my region now without giving any extra fee since my occupation is being susepnded.??

And pls. Help me out wat Shuld I do nw ..
I dnt have any cue..I am mch worried and being smashed against the wall after hearing the suspension of occupation ...and I dnt trust my consultancy too they will find way to come up clean but I will be the who suffer.

Pls. Help me pls ..I beg u all

Regards,
Anoop


----------



## Bheema (Feb 8, 2014)

anoop_muku said:


> Hi everyone here...
> 
> I am really confused ..I submitted my eoi long back in august for Murray region as tool maker occupation.
> And nw its almost 10 months ,my consultancy did noticed as they were not bothered I Shuld say ,my occupation is being suspended from Murray region as per last updates from nsw.
> ...



Hi Anoop I am really sorry for that...


do not worry buddy, the new financial year staring up they may add soon in any region...

My question is did you apply only EOI?

The first step is you have to apply RCB to murray region and than after approval you will get invitation.


you have mentioned only you applied only EXpression of intrest. Is that for regional department or Immigration department?

Usually it takes only 6 weeks time for RCB approval from Murray region....!!!!!


----------



## Jai143 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Hi*



anoop_muku said:


> Hi everyone here...
> 
> I am really confused ..I submitted my eoi long back in august for Murray region as tool maker occupation.
> And nw its almost 10 months ,my consultancy did noticed as they were not bothered I Shuld say ,my occupation is being suspended from Murray region as per last updates from nsw.
> ...


Dear Anoop,

Still your occupation is available in Orana and Southern Inland regions.

1. you have to send a mail to express your interest to them.
2. Once they invite, you have to send your docs (whatever you provided for skill assesment, Ielts report and current resume) and there fees.

*Even you can send EOI mail to both the regions as you dont have to pay until there invitation for full application.

3.Now, you can create your account in Skill select, mention your region.

4.For example, If you get a invitation from orana after your full application than you have to send your skillselect no to the orana region.

5. so orana will nominate you in skillselect for visa application.

6. After you can lodge your visa.


The above information is my experience mate. So any doubt you can post it here.

There are lots of good people here to help.

Good luck buddy


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

I lodged my e visa on 19 march. Due to this delay i did not send any mail as i have already completed 3 months on 19 june.
Now i want to mail them as i cant afford to make on hold for 1hr on an international call 
So i want to ask is there any e mail id on which i can mail them about my co allocation status.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> I lodged my e visa on 19 march. Due to this delay i did not send any mail as i have already completed 3 months on 19 june.
> Now i want to mail them as i cant afford to make on hold for 1hr on an international call
> So i want to ask is there any e mail id on which i can mail them about my co allocation status.


@ajaymannat: Please do not hijack a thread. Post it in a relevant thread.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @ajaymannat: Please do not hijack a thread. Post it in a relevant thread.


I dont find it irelevant 
Bcoz i had applied for 489 state sponsored
Same visa ofcourse 
Me also waiting for co
If anyone answers this it can be helpful for others too.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> I dont find it irelevant
> Bcoz i had applied for 489 state sponsored
> Same visa ofcourse
> Me also waiting for co
> If anyone answers this it can be helpful for others too.


I thought you were a 190er....seeing your post in the 190 thread. I'm sry abt that .


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I thought you were a 190er....seeing your post in the 190 thread. I'm sry abt that .


Its all right dude
Ur name is very unique


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

Just a news to share with you

After a six & half months waiting, I got my 489 visa granted today. arty::sing:

Those who have been waiting, keep patience; I pray that you'll receive it quickly.

Thank you everyone for your supports & advice.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Congratulations...and all the best...also can you please share your timelines..thank you


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

:frusty:


iamnobody said:


> Just a news to share with you
> 
> After a six & half months waiting, I got my 489 visa granted today. arty::sing:
> 
> ...



Congratulations...and all the best...also can you please share your timelines..thank you


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> :frusty:
> 
> 
> Congratulations...and all the best...also can you please share your timelines..thank you


Thank you Deven

Visa type: 489 

Visa applied 21-12-2013 
CO assigned 6-2-2014 
Additional document submitted 3-3-2014 
Visa Grant: 4-7-2014


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

iamnobody said:


> Thank you Deven
> 
> Visa type: 489
> 
> ...


Congratulations.....
Is it family or regional visa?whats ur Anzsco?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Congratulations..... ! Have a blast... please also update the other thread about 489 grants


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats! Can you assist me with the cost 489 visa if you are sponsored by regional province? 

Thank you.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

any grants today?


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

sowmy said:


> any grants today?


think you will be next..


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Hope so ... waiting waiting ........ its been long wait ..... called DIAC on friday, she told "my case officer finalized everything just waiting for d quota " I asked her quota already opened ,then she told me "yeah but quota yet to assign for ur regional" ,didnt understand what it means ....


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I think they have regional quotas as well.... may be for Orana they have not yet allocated any specific quota..... honestly, they should have thought about all this earlier! They had almost two months to sort these things out!


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

southern inland region has no jobs..students are even fighting for kitchen hand jobs...so don't be surprised if you struggle to find jobs in regional area and blame...i am now in goulburn..3 months and cant secured any interview..good luck guys..


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> southern inland region has no jobs..students are even fighting for kitchen hand jobs...so don't be surprised if you struggle to find jobs in regional area and blame...i am now in goulburn..3 months and cant secured any interview..good luck guys..


Thank you you very much. It is nice to be aware of expectations before deciding where to migrate. Even in the cities it is never easy to secure a job in your profession. However, perseverance pays. We should also bear in mind that community work is the major job in regional areas


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi
I have applied on 27 th march with 60 points under 489 family sponsored for 263111 category. Friends please update if someone recently has received the invitation


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

honey4215 said:


> Hi
> I have applied on 27 th march with 60 points under 489 family sponsored for 263111 category. Friends please update if someone recently has received the invitation


I had applied on 20-feb havnt received


----------



## miss01 (Oct 23, 2014)

country-sri lanka
Visa - 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489), NT Darwin
JOB-312111-architectural draftperson
skill assesment applied - 24 Sep 2013
skill assesment approved(possitive) - Mar 11, 2014
EOI submission - Apr 30, 2014
State sponsorship-May 21, 2014
Visa lodged - 24th June, 2014
Medical & PCC uploaded (without a CO) : 15, July, 2014
Waiting for CO or a direct grant-23 oct 2014


----------



## Hamood (Oct 19, 2014)

what is CO ?


----------



## miss01 (Oct 23, 2014)

case officer


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Srik2006, any idea when to expect invitation


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

honey4215 said:


> Hi Srik2006, any idea when to expect invitation


Still they are inviting 65 point holder, I think for 60 point holders they will invite on August 2015


----------



## paulatanu (Nov 23, 2014)

*Requesting update about the work field*



fanofneymar said:


> southern inland region has no jobs..students are even fighting for kitchen hand jobs...so don't be surprised if you struggle to find jobs in regional area and blame...i am now in goulburn..3 months and cant secured any interview..good luck guys..


Hey, i am new here. My wife is the primary applicant and we have lodged visa for SR 489, waiting for the co after being sponsored by southern inland. 

we were actually planning to move to goulburn. Now that you are in there, I am particularly interested. Can you please enlighten about the condition up there? (Rental, odd jobs etc.)


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

paulatanu said:


> Hey, i am new here. My wife is the primary applicant and we have lodged visa for SR 489, waiting for the co after being sponsored by southern inland.
> 
> we were actually planning to move to goulburn. Now that you are in there, I am particularly interested. Can you please enlighten about the condition up there? (Rental, odd jobs etc.)


Hi paulatanu,
I am also SRS 489 applicant from BD, sponsored by Southern Inland. I applied on 18th Oct 2014. When did you apply and what is your occupation?

Zubayer.


----------



## miss01 (Oct 23, 2014)

recived the visa on 06 feb 2015 after 07 months++


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

i have applied 489 state sponsor visa on 17th march. Still no case officer. i believe that case officer assign around 40 to 45 days so hoping to assign CO end of this month


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

jpadda001 said:


> i have applied 489 state sponsor visa on 17th march. Still no case officer. i believe that case officer assign around 40 to 45 days so hoping to assign CO end of this month


I also applied on 24th February.
So far no CO ??


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

CO has been assigned to me on 01/05/2015 and ask some of information of my family citizenship, place of birth etc.

my question is how much time will take until visa now?

thanks


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

Lodged 489 application yesterday.! Fingers crossed. I am thinking it will take around 30-40 days for CO allocation. Waiting.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

deepthimudigonda said:


> Lodged 489 application yesterday.! Fingers crossed. I am thinking it will take around 30-40 days for CO allocation. Waiting.  Good luck to all.


Hi there,
I have also applied for 489 SS on 19th June. Please share once your application progresses.

Thanks


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello everybody
I have also applied for 489 Ss Murray Nsw. I am also waiting for Co allocation. My agent said i have to wait till 20th August. Let's see what will happen.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Can you guys please tell me about the timeline for 489 SS application approval from RDA Orana?
I have heard its 6 weeks?..Is that so?
And what if during this time your occupation gets off from the list?..is it possible? Though I have already applied for sponsorship and paid them $770 4 weeks ago but is it possible that the occupation I have nominated gets removed from the list and I got rejected for sponsorship?.
Kindly advise.
Cheers


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

NurseManny said:


> Here is my signature now, the forum rules is you can't make a signature unless you have posted more than five forum post, so I posted 6 message to get a signature.


Hi.
Would like to know if how you folks rent out an apartment in the Southern Inland without being employed? Because I've read from the domaini.au and realestate website that before renting, there will be a viewing for the apartment first and you should have an employment information or in such. 
I am expecting my visa to be granted early next year. So, I am now finding an apartment to live in.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

**So,I am on a hunt for an apartment to live in.


----------



## YoGangsta (Oct 31, 2016)

Guys, how did you pay the fee to the state? RDASI says:

Step 2 - Full Application. You cannot lodge your application until your EOI has been approved and a 489 reference number has been provided.
If RDA Southern Inland approves your EOI, we will notify you via email and request you provide the following documents, with payment of $770 (GST inclusive). Note, this payment is non-refundable.

All what they give is a paper form where I should type my credit card info. Does it mean that they will take money from my card as soon as they receive that paper? Or should I pay before sending papers? How?


----------



## Parishekh (Sep 12, 2018)

Does any body got invitation from Orana 489 after July 31...? I applied on 1st August as civil engineer 55+10 points..


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Parishekh said:


> Does any body got invitation from Orana 489 after July 31...? I applied on 1st August as civil engineer 55+10 points..


You can check immitacker some guys got it. 
I applied on 23rd August for orana. ( Civil engineer)

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------

